# Schenck's



## Road Dog (Jun 16, 2005)

Here is one of my prizes. This one is full of whittling and is an open pontil Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup. The first listing I have for this is an 1843 ad and it states that Schenck's Pulmonic Syrup cures chest disease.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 16, 2005)

Nice piece! And very nicely whittled!


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice schenck's and great photo! What was the setting on your camera?? Taz


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 17, 2005)

I shoot with light coming thru a window with a flash on a Macro setting. Thanks


----------



## bearswede (Jun 17, 2005)

That's a beauty, RD... I'm jealous as all git out!!!


 Ron


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 18, 2005)

WOO WOO...[8D]

 Great bottle and a great pic.


----------



## tristian bottle (Oct 8, 2005)

nice find dog
 []


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks Folks!


----------

